# Wii #0227 - Forever Blue (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0269^^


----------



## elomaniak (Jul 31, 2007)

awesome
i hope this works on PAL wii's


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 31, 2007)

I never really understood this game...

What do you do in it? i mean  you swim, but what do you do while swimming?

edit: first1!111!!


----------



## CYatta (Jul 31, 2007)

I think you just..swim, and, look at things. There MIGHT be some little mini objectives.As soon as I get this, anyone want to...swim, together?


----------



## hanman (Jul 31, 2007)

doood! i'm all over this one! *presses download button*


----------



## SnickS (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> edit: first1!111!!



Not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, the game's just about diving. The reason I really really like it is probably that you can dive together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's hope it works on PAL (and let's hope that there isn't much in-game text so it's playable if you don't know Japanese)


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to try this one, even if it's only .. swimming
Just to see what this game's looks like and what it feels to play underwater.


----------



## delta123 (Jul 31, 2007)

i hope its like the old kraken game. where you have to take a picture of the krakken. but just exploring the under water world looks kick ass.


----------



## LOTG (Jul 31, 2007)

OK I saw the the trailer on IGN and I don't understand a thing. It looks good and cool though, so if anyone has it and it works on Pal, please post.

To bad it's only japanese.


----------



## bollocks (Jul 31, 2007)

hm. that reminds me, i always meant to pick up the PS2 ones of these. this one isn't much of an option, what with me not having a wii and all.


----------



## Spikey (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm getting this one for sure... now... only to find it somewhere first...


----------



## florkie2000 (Jul 31, 2007)

Waiting info for this one to know if it works on ntsc u .


----------



## lastdual (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll wait for the sequel: "Seas of Blood" 

...in which you go diving with a chainsaw and dolphin-jack hapless merpeople.


----------



## Spikey (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(lastdual @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> I'll wait for the sequel: "Seas of Blood"
> 
> ...in which you go diving with a chainsaw and dolphin-jack hapless merpeople.

















 :'(


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 1, 2007)

This game looks gay


----------



## lot (Aug 1, 2007)

Sold!!
I'm getting this after seeing the trailer on ign


----------



## spokenrope (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't tell if people are being serious when they say this game looks good.  Either you're kidding, or you're seriously seeing something that I'm not.

To me, it looks like the most mundane piece of garbage that one could ever hope to make into a game.  Diving?  The only people I can really see this appealing to is diving enthusiasts.


----------



## r1cky (Aug 1, 2007)

Very narrow minded of you to say that. Think what you like. I can see the appeal of the game, much the same way as why people would enjoy listening to music or looking @ beautiful scenery. But then again, this is simply my opinion.


----------



## injection18 (Aug 1, 2007)

anyone tried this game on PAL Wii ???


----------



## apignarb (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(LOTG @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> OK I saw the the trailer on IGN and I don't understand a thing. It looks good and cool though, so if anyone has it and it works on Pal, please post.
> 
> To bad it's only japanese.



Well, it's coming out for NTSC atleast from what i've read. So we'll get it in english sooner or later. Even though i doubt it has much text to begin with.


----------



## spokenrope (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(r1cky @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Very narrow minded of you to say that. Think what you like. I can see the appeal of the game, much the same way as why people would enjoy listening to music or looking @ beautiful scenery. But then again, this is simply my opinion.



I call 'em like I see 'em.

It's entirely possible that a diving game could be made that is rewarding in a way that other traditional games aren't.  Based on the videos that I've seen, this is not that game.


----------



## Phrostay (Aug 1, 2007)

This game does look good. I always like games with an underwater theme, anybody remember archimedean dynasty or aquanox? okay so maybe this game isn't like them at all but open-ended underwater diving looks totally kick ass to me. Can't wait for an Australian release.


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 1, 2007)

I thot this was like "Lost in Blue" for wii and i almost creamed myself. False alarm :'(


----------



## Seraph (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> I can't tell if people are being serious when they say this game looks good.Â Either you're kidding, or you're seriously seeing something that I'm not.
> 
> To me, it looks like the most mundane piece of garbage that one could ever hope to make into a game.Â Diving?Â The only people I can really see this appealing to is diving enthusiasts.


Usually this is a common reaction for games like these(AC/Harvest Moon/other sims). When people say this game looks good I thought that it was just because of the graphics, though. The game looks beautiful. The game seems like it could be interesting but I'm not exactly sure what you actually do in it...


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if people are being serious when they say this game looks good.Â Either you're kidding, or you're seriously seeing something that I'm not.
> ...


I'm pretty sure you do the same thing you do in real life when you dive... you look at things and explore.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> I'm pretty sure you do the same thing you do in real life when you dive... you look at things and explore.


But I think I saw something about petting fishes in the trailer...


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll wait till the NA release...10/29/07.

I read about petting fishes and stuff too, I guess it'll add more of an element to this game..I still don't plan to buy this title at full price though.

Well, I guess the boxart is much nicer to look at instead of Escape from Bug Island every time I check GBAtemp!


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure you do the same thing you do in real life when you dive... you look at things and explore.
> ...


I suppose there's some of that too, another thing you can do in real life.


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 1, 2007)

I want to know what you do on WFC.  I mean, do you go diving with friends?


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> I want to know what you do on WFC.Â I mean, do you go diving with friends?


Yes, you are simply diving the area with friends... like how you might dive with someone in real life.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, petting fish is something you *could* do in real life diving, but I didn't think normal people actually do it...


----------



## AndreXL (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Seraph @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But I think I saw something about petting fishes in the trailer...
> ...


Well If that's the case, here's hoping we get to be chased and eaten by virtual sharks!


----------



## Rankio (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> This game looks gayÂ



How so?  Do you get mounted by a dolphin?


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Aug 1, 2007)

"Q:How do I know if a dolphin wants to have sex? A: There are various ways a dolphin has of showing that she or he is interested in sex. Males are probably the easiest to detect. They will swim around, sporting an erection (anywhere between 10 to 14 inches long for a Bottle-nose), and will have no bones about swimming up to you and placing their member within reach of your hand. If you are in the water, they may rub it along any part of your body, or wrap it around your wrist or ankle. (Dolphin males have a prehensile penis. They can wrap it around objects, and carry them as such.)"


----------



## shark1987 (Aug 1, 2007)

has anyone seen this posted anywhere yet? how long does it normally take for these to start showing up after they're posted on here?


----------



## aligborat69 (Aug 1, 2007)

Japanese stuff have been coming late recently. Possibly because its world holiday season :-)


----------



## ugly_rose (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you blue enough to have the blues?

Baby, I tell ya I'm forever blue.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Aug 1, 2007)

bad news for pal wii owner, it's hang up after the warning reference. after that, i get a strange  error. maybe it will work, if you update your wii.


----------



## INTERNETS (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> This game looks gayÂ



were r da gunz


----------



## maxpouliot (Aug 1, 2007)

And does it work on NTSC-U? Also is it playable (not too much japanese)?


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Are you blue enough to have the blues?
> 
> Baby, I tell ya I'm forever blue.



I stand by my original statement about this game being gay...play it at your own risk!


----------



## florkie2000 (Aug 1, 2007)

We know it doesn't works on pal like 85 % of the jap games anyway but does it works on ntsc u from wich the probability is lot higher then on pal console .


----------



## maxpouliot (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there a place i can get reviews from people playing the games? Cos nobody here seems to post reviews anymore!


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 1, 2007)

We have to play the game first.


----------



## HipN (Aug 1, 2007)

Famitsu gave this a 35/40.. but then again, gaming culture in Japan is much different than it is in the rest of the world.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmm... looks like I'll have to run the Wii Brick Blocker on this as it tries to start an update...


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## florkie2000 (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Hmm... looks like I'll have to run the Wii Brick Blocker on this as it tries to start an update...




Didn you tried it on ntsc u or pal ? , cause we have no clue if this game works on ntsc u yet .


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... looks like I'll have to run the Wii Brick Blocker on this as it tries to start an update...
> ...


After running the Wii Brick Blocker, the game boots, but gives me an error. Here's a vid of it below


----------



## m|kk| (Aug 1, 2007)

teh dolphin says, "ha ha! you fail!"


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice wiimote skin.

Be a man and update your wii!  I'll send you 5  bucks if you get bricked.


----------



## xbandaidx (Aug 1, 2007)

Filename for this is dmz-fbj

a.b.t.t has it now.


----------



## florkie2000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe this error message is due to wiibrickblocker cause maybe the game absolutely need the update to be done to works . 

If not well lets forgot this game , it will come in ocotber in ntsc u anyway so 2 more months who cares , there is other games to play .


----------



## florkie2000 (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Filename for this is dmz-fbj
> 
> a.b.t.t has it now.




Yes but we finally don't care since this crap game ain't working on ntsc u and pal , another game to not care off since end of october .


----------



## xbandaidx (Aug 1, 2007)

Florkie2000,

have you actually confirmed it yourself?

Personally, I wouldnt give Wiibrickblocker much credit.

Edit:

Never mind, I didn't check the wiki today yet. However, I'd still like to see someone confirm it without using wiibrickblocker on it.  Even know there is other games out there to play, doesn't apply to everyone because I pretty much already beat all of them (wii games). I need something new.


----------



## florkie2000 (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Florkie2000,
> 
> have you actually confirmed it yourself?
> 
> Personally, I wouldnt give Wiibrickblocker much credit.



yes you maybe right the update is maybe need , but with what already happened i can understand nobody are taking the risk of making the japanese update on the american console .


----------



## aligborat69 (Aug 2, 2007)

Chances are the update is just 2.2J which should be skipped if you already have 2.2 in whichever reason.

Its highly unlikely that this has say 2.3 on it before its available from the wii update menu.


----------



## xiaNaix (Aug 2, 2007)

That "error" message is obviously gibberish.  Wii Brick Blocker probably tried to patch an area that contained program code/data and pooched the game.


----------



## aligborat69 (Aug 2, 2007)

That is what i was thinking. The fact that it actually gets past the Disc load screen and you see the warning suggests that it should work on a USA Console, but gotta wait and see if someone runs the update what it would do? Probably nothing!


----------



## gEist (Aug 2, 2007)

hmmm the brickblocker fu**ed something up.

If u see @video. When u are in wii Menu and the "mouse/cursor" get over the disc channel.
No name appears. This isn't normal or? :>


----------



## paiuk (Aug 2, 2007)

The Update is 2.2j. The dolphin moves and it then comes up with the first save screen. After the first save it then goes into making your chara, then a second save screen for your chara.


----------



## gieve (Aug 2, 2007)

Does this mean it wont brick your pal wii if you update?!

does that mean pal wii's can play this?!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Aug 2, 2007)

Someone be a man and do the upate already.


----------



## gieve (Aug 2, 2007)

kinda sounds like paiuk already did.... would be cool if we could have some confirmation that it wont screw up a pall wii.


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(gEist @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> hmmm the brickblocker fu**ed something up.
> 
> If u see @video. When u are in wii Menu and the "mouse/cursor" get over the disc channel.
> No name appears. This isn't normal or? :>



this is because the game title consists of japanese symbols


----------



## supo (Aug 2, 2007)

If you've already applied the update from Big Brain Academy (JPN), does it prompt you to update again?  The update from BBA was only to install the Japanese language characters.

I'll try when I get home.


----------



## injection18 (Aug 2, 2007)

so paiuk you can confirm that it works on PAL Wii if you do the update and already have 2.2E firmware ?

EDIT: just tried it on Wiinja V2, patched with regionfrii, did the update, the game starts, then error message ... too bad


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 2, 2007)

It may be a bad dump.  Has anyone confirmed it working on Japan systems?  The error  in SpikeyNDS's video comes up a lot quicker than mine.  Mine loads for about 20 seconds then errors out.  And the error is similar to one of my failed +r burns for Biohazard 4.


----------



## injection18 (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> It may be a bad dump.Â Has anyone confirmed it working on Japan systems?Â The errorÂ in SpikeyNDS's video comes up a lot quicker than mine.Â Mine loads for about 20 seconds then errors out.Â And the error is similar to one of my failed +r burns for Biohazard 4.



you may be right, bad dump or bad burn. Indeed, when I push the A button quickly when the Wiimote warning screen appears, the game starts loding, and I get the little doplhin moving, then the error message, BUT if I dont press any button after the wiimote warning screen has appeared, I still get the error message a few seconds later ... son I'm gonna try re-burning it at 2x to check that ...


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe you're all too impatient and it's saying "Creating save file 119 blocks, this may take a while." or something.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 2, 2007)

It is a bad dump.
My Japanese friend confirmed it.


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 2, 2007)

I knew it the second I saw the error my self.


----------



## dryo (Aug 2, 2007)

OK, well no dump at the moment...

Anyway the game(it is a game) looks kind of relaxing, is like...ecco the dolphin for the dreamcast well...without the smart dolphin
trying to save the planet, but the game seems kind of nice...you know what would be awsome? Power Wii Globe. Since you can pet the fish or dolphins...or..sharks(if the game doesn't show any weird ultra violent effect escene)it could be a very interactive yet well made game, uhh what's the word...Innovative, yeah imagine yourself petting the dolphin while you are touching it, or poking it from your couch,that could be fun...like Nintendogs.(Personally I wasn't interested in Nintendogs until I played,well my girlfriend asked me to play it).


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 2, 2007)

Too bad, I really wanted to try this game


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> It is a bad dump.
> My Japanese friend confirmed it.


If you say so... Can anyone else with a Japanese Modded Wii test this out to see if it's true? Because if it is a bad dump, we need to get it nuked.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok now my Japanese friend said he got it to work. So i am confused and he knows little english so he might of got mixed up with his words.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> Ok now my Japanese friend said he got it to work. So i am confused and he knows little english so he might of got mixed up with his words.








 Well you're just no help at all!


----------



## paiuk (Aug 2, 2007)

Its not a bad dump. I have jp wii with a wiikey in it. It works 100% and played it for about 1 hour. It will not work on USA or Pal wii's as they dont have the type of japanese text displays in them to run the game. Same as the other japanese games that dont work on USA or Pal. Big Brain JP update doesn't install Japanese text. It has 2.2j update on it, so don't install it to get the japanese text, it will install an other internet and weather icon and you will not be able to enter your wii options.


----------



## Tamyu (Aug 2, 2007)

Regardless of whether the dump itself is good or not...

This game has a fatal bug, and JP gamers expect a recall/replacement. 100% occurrence rate. So even if you DO get into the game and it crashes, well... It may have nothing to do with the dump or burn. Apparently if you so much as encounter a certain shark, then it freezes.

Bug testers apparently didn`t do their jobs very well.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Tamyu @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> Regardless of whether the dump itself is good or not...
> 
> This game has a fatal bug, and JP gamers expect a recall/replacement. 100% occurrence rate. So even if you DO get into the game and it crashes, well... It may have nothing to do with the dump or burn. Apparently if you so much as encounter a certain shark, then it freezes.
> 
> Bug testers apparently didn`t do their jobs very well.


Bug testers apparently steered clear from sharks...


----------



## CYatta (Aug 2, 2007)

So has anyone without a JP Wii tried it without the brick blocker? I might try it when I get it. I did it with PBR and Donkey Kong Jet Race and nothing happened.


----------



## gEist (Aug 2, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm
some japanese guys here? 
can someone upload a normal save of forever blue plz ?


----------



## Venger82 (Aug 2, 2007)

CYatta, post your findings here...Do you have a PAL Wii? Hope it works!


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Venger82 @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> CYatta, post your findings here...Do you have a PAL Wii? Hope it works!


His flag says USA so I'd say he's from USA, and if he's from USA odds are his Wii is NTSC, not PAL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I doubt he would've imported a European Wii, cause, y'know, that would be rewarding...


----------



## Venger82 (Aug 2, 2007)

Funny


----------



## gEist (Aug 2, 2007)

no one here with a japanese wii and the game?
i need the a save file


----------



## injection18 (Aug 3, 2007)

I burnt 2 DVD at 4x and 2x without brickbloquer patching, and it doesnt work, loads and then display the error message.


----------



## supo (Aug 3, 2007)

No patching with NTSC-U wiikey = Dolphin of doom.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 3, 2007)

lmao, we're not missing much apparently!


----------



## CYatta (Aug 3, 2007)

Holy crap. That is one nasty bug. How could they miss something like that?


----------



## supo (Aug 3, 2007)

Ouch.  The game really does look good though.  I hope they can get it good and ready for the North American release (October 29).  It's pretty sad that a game this buggy can still make it to market.


----------



## Alastair (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh fuck that noise puts me in pain. It brings back memories of the faulty Metroid Primes.

It's not as bad as that insane music though. If that's not an atmosphere-killer while SCUBA diving, I don't know what is!


----------



## gEist (Aug 3, 2007)

no japanese guys here, with the game?

jesus...


----------



## kalimero (Aug 3, 2007)

OMG what happened to the wonderful music from the first trailer?


----------



## Spikey (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this game lets you play mp3s from your SD card, and that guy who made the video just happened to have bad taste in music...


----------



## da_rula (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 3 2007 said:


> I'm pretty sure this game lets you play mp3s from your SD card, and that guy who made the video just happened to have bad taste in music...



Yep. Afaik the "play mp3 from SD card"-feature is confirmed. So, want some death metal or hardcore gabber for the
relaxing game? Wheeeeeeeeee~


----------



## duros (Aug 4, 2007)

Same error here on my US wii... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for this game. I was a huge fan of Everblue 1 and 2. 

I never knew the ocean was gay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> After running the Wii Brick Blocker, the game boots, but gives me an error. Here's a vid of it below


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(duros @ Aug 3 2007 said:


> I never knew the ocean was gay...




Dude, unless there are EXPLOSIONS and BLOOD and FIRE GRENADES and ALIEN'S BLOOD EXPLODING FROM A FIRE GRENADE it's gay.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The happy vibes around Arika's Forever Blue were recently disrupted by news of a game-breaking glitch. Obviously, this means that you shouldn't import it yet. But don't worry! Nintendo is intent on restoring the collective mellow of the Japanese diving-game audience, and to do so, they'll start shipping out non-busted copies of the game on the 21st. They've set up a page for people to sign up for new copies to replace their glitched ones.
> 
> In the meantime, if you've got one of the tainted Forever Blues, keep the shinonomesakatazame (shark ray) out of your aquarium.


Source

Looks like we may see another dump of this game, the one with the fixed error. It is possible that after this error is fixed that it may work on USA(and maybe even European) Wiis. Let's just wait and hope, shall we?


----------



## -KangaRod- (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 3 2007 said:


> lmao, we're not missing much apparently!


fuck, gotta love the J-Pop though!

MINASAN!!!
GENKI DESU KA?
DOKI DOKI NANTOKANANTOKA


I will also be waiting for a proper dump, although maybe I should just wait for a rerelease of this crap. Mine crashes out aswell. With the same error message.


----------



## Raze1988 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(-KangaRod- @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lmao, we're not missing much apparently!
> ...



First: Hello, i'm a new one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I already lol'd at reading
"
MINASAN!!!
GENKI DESU KA?
DOKI DOKI NANTOKANANTOKA" 

but i totally lmao when i heard her say it in the video ^^
SUCH joyful singing girls = ONLY in Japan

Also: WTF was the BEEEEEEEEEEEEP sound when the screen turned black? 0o


----------

